# Food confessions. DD GH UE.



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

How many of you want to share if your snacking on food ?
Do you make the 12 piece chicken meal into a 11 ? 
Grab a onion ring from time to time ? 
Yeah those 12 piece kfc orders often turn into 11 around here.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

That's totally disgusting and I hope you are just kidding around and don't actually do that. Of course there are drivers on this forum that are proud of that. In 3 years I have never touched anyone's food.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> How many of you want to share if your snacking on food ?
> Do you make the 12 piece chicken meal into a 11 ?
> Grab a onion ring from time to time ?
> Yeah those 12 piece kfc orders often turn into 11 around here.


My conscience won't allow me to do anything like this.


----------



## Bizzy Beezus (Jun 24, 2019)

Never! That’s just wrong!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I work for Tips. Not french fries.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

My body being a temple, I typically find people's food orders abhorrent.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

It's because of threads like this that restaurants now seal bags. And drink orders.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Remember the old saying what goes around comes around.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

You know I had a coworker that someone kept stealing his lunch out of the cooler. 

Like eat half his sandwich, drink his juice, etc. One day the guy had enough. 

He pissed in the orange juice, wiped his ass with the sandwich loaves, and put laxatives in the milk. 

Kicked back and seen who had to rush home in emergency. Needless to say no one ever touched his food again.


----------



## Bizzy Beezus (Jun 24, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You know I had a coworker that someone kept stealing his lunch out of the cooler.
> 
> Like eat half his sandwich, drink his juice, etc. One day the guy had enough.
> 
> ...


I guess if karma doesn't get you, revenge will!


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I think that it is true that a thief will steal anything. Weather it is a chicken nugget, a french fry or a wallet or car. A thief is one of the lowest forms of life and I wish only bad things upon them.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

.....and then said driver will be here whining, crying and throwing a tantrum when the customer notices and pulls back a tip.

Way to go.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Bizzy Beezus said:


> I guess if karma doesn't get you, revenge will!


Didn't you know Ree-Venge is Karma's sugar daddy?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

True story. Once a person had there lunch stolen at a car sales place 
First time big bag of cookies with a rat trap inside. The bag was put up high bag opened slightly.
We come back to the room all we see is a pool of blood and a rat trap in the corner . That person quit there job never came back.
Second situation tv dinners left overs being stolen from these car salesmen. Mechanics had enough !
Using marker on the lunch bag. A note saying something like do not eat me .
I go back into the fridge . Its gone !! WTF ! ? little piece of poop thief . These car sales people really do not make as much money i guess .
I get on the pa speaker. Whoever took the bag from the fridge with a note on it .
Beware it was mixed with my heart medication. You have 15 to 20 minutes before it takes affect it could kill you !
This went over a dealer ship loud speaker. I really could careless about my job as a mechanic we could get away with anything .
A stressed car sales person runs to there car tears about 6 months of life from there tires to fly out of the parking lot .
This person was called by the owner and fired . There was zero medication in that lunch.
Very easily could of been. Never take somebodies lunch with out asking .
I do not know if that person went to the emergency for poising or not. I could careless.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> How many of you want to share if your snacking on food ?
> Do you make the 12 piece chicken meal into a 11 ?
> Grab a onion ring from time to time ?
> Yeah those 12 piece kfc orders often turn into 11 around here.


Never eaten any delivered food , but I've shuffled my share ( then eat at home) , when I can't deliver it to a customer who doesn't bother to answer the phone , I don't feel bad about eating the order


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

last time i ordered postmates my order didn't seem light, but my french fries tasted like farts.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> How many of you want to share if your snacking on food ?
> Do you make the 12 piece chicken meal into a 11 ?
> Grab a onion ring from time to time ?
> Yeah those 12 piece kfc orders often turn into 11 around here.


picking at others peoples food order is even lower than using someone else's profile picture


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

i never sampled anyones food,i ended up with 3 orders (sushi,pizza and indian) when customer entered wrong address and didn't call.Tipping was non existent when i was doing it,the worst i used to do was hang the food bag out the window so the food got cold


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> How many of you want to share if your snacking on food ?
> Do you make the 12 piece chicken meal into a 11 ?
> Grab a onion ring from time to time ?
> Yeah those 12 piece kfc orders often turn into 11 around here.


Mmmm free food yummy :biggrin:


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

JPaiva said:


> picking at others peoples food order is even lower than using someone else's profile picture


And you did both


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> And you did both


done a lot, never done food delivery


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

I am only interested in the tips given to me by customers, I am not interested in the food delivered.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> How many of you want to share if your snacking on food ?
> Do you make the 12 piece chicken meal into a 11 ?
> Grab a onion ring from time to time ?
> Yeah those 12 piece kfc orders often turn into 11 around here.


NEVER !


----------

